# Professional Advice



## VBiz74 (16 Jan 2019)

Hi, 

I have received a redress and compensation package from my bank but so far have had no professional advice. I have to revert to the bank on Monday and the company I contacted although initially said they could help and would ring the following morning to get the details etc have not come back to me despite me chasing up numerous times since my initial contact almost 2 weeks ago.  The only contact I had was a very rude response to my email asking if she was too busy to look after it could she recommend someone else, in which she said she would call me the next day, she didn't.  I'm conscious that I have to revert to the bank on Monday so would really appreciate if anyone has any advice on who else I could contact?

Thanks


----------



## elcato (16 Jan 2019)

Ring/Write to the bank and tell them you need more time as you are awaiting professional advice and it will take longer.


----------



## Madness (16 Jan 2019)

Vbiz why do u need to revert to the bank? My understanding is the bank send u a R and C package and u decide to appeal or not.  I think im in the same boat as u....hence why I was asking about progress in yr last thread. Could we pm?


----------



## VBiz74 (16 Jan 2019)

Hi,   my case is really complicated,  I've tried but can't pm you.  .


----------



## Madness (16 Jan 2019)

I tried the same.


----------



## Madness (16 Jan 2019)

Im asking the helpdesk....


----------



## RedOnion (16 Jan 2019)

Madness said:


> I tried the same.


You're still a new user, so you won't be able to start PM


----------

